# Fat man can't jump...or bunny hop...or wheelie.



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

How many of you super clydes jump and do other skills? Right now I'm at about 318lbs and I dream about small jumps and doing small drops, but I know I will bust my ass. I tried doing wheelies one day and had a hell of a time with it and gave myself a concussion by going back too far and bouncing my head off the ground. My bunny hops are pitiful. I probably only get 2-3 inches up before I come slamming back into the ground. As far as jumping my local track has a couple small jumps with probably a 1-2ft gap. I have a vision of me trying to jump it and catching a tire and going over the bars. :yikes:

Do any of you big guys have any success with this stuff, or it is just extra motivation to drop 50+lbs?


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

*Keep working at it..*

I'm about your size, and I am a very aggressive rider. Keep practicing and pushing.. you will get better.

I was holding myself back at first because I didn't have confidence in myself or my bike. Then after a while I began to improve. If you make a point to land gracefully, keep practicing, and remain confident.. there is no reason you cannot make the jumps. Wear more pads at first, as it might allow you to push harder and practice more without the fear of smashing yourself to pieces.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Not to worry my friend.. It gets better. I am a big guy myself. Been on and off the bike since last season. Keep with it and you'll get there!


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

You sound like you're learning the same way most of us do - trial and error. 
Clydeness has nothing to do with it.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

275lbs and bunny hops, small jumps and short wheelies. 

Just keep exercising and practicing.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

These we all taken with me weighing between 280-300lbs


















I dont get huge air we need twice the speed for the same air as our little friends!


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

debaucherous said:


> You sound like you're learning the same way most of us do - trial and error.
> Clydeness has nothing to do with it.


This couldn't be more true. There are some limits about our size and what a bike (or wheels) may take from us, but it is more about confidence and skills. FWIW, I have only managed to get good air bunny hoping once... ~1-2ft off a curb down to asphalt... the end result? A couple of hours in the ER as a doctor picked asphalt out of my chin and sewed my face shut. I do NOT recommend trying to remove a double chin by way of bunny hop. :lol:


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. Looks like there is hope for me yet. I just need to keep practicing!


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

Yup, I'm around 320ish. Ride DH once a week at Highland mountain bike park (KT, Attitash and NE area) and push myself off the drops, steps ups and table tops.I regularly do 4'-6' drops and anything else I can get air on. It takes me a little more speed and you have to land a little smoother but so far my Trek Session 88 hasn't complained yet!!

Nice wheelie at heavens bench:thumbsup:

Just keep trying. Find a place that has progression drops ramps(like highland) and you can start small and work your way up. Remember there is no difference between a 1' drop and a 6' drop technically. IT's all mental at that point.


----------



## TreFree (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to mountain biking, so take what I say with a grain of salt. Being over weight shouldn't stop you from trying new skills, but losing weight will make learning those skills much easier. The most I ever weighed was 339 lbs and I'm now 240, and everything I do is easier. Try carrying something heavy and do an activity then drop the weight and do the same activity. Dropping the weight makes it easier! Keep trying to build mountain biking skills, but i would also recommend trying to incorporate some cardio workouts to help with weight-loss.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

It gets so much easier bro. I was just like you...dreaming of catching air and riding DH when I was at my heaviest (317 lbs) but I couldn't even bunny hop up a curb without tacoing a rim. -78 lbs later, everything is easier but I'm STILL not where I want to be. I ride DH occasionally and jump or drop anything and everything I can but it's hell on my bike and hell on my body when I mess up.


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

When I started, about a year ago. I didn't do a lot of that stuff. Small drops were not a problem. But @ 333lbs I felt like I was going to mangle my bike! A year later, and a few lbs lighter (I weighed in this morn @ 279lbs) I ride different. I spend more time out of my seat. Pumping the trail where it permits, and generally I'm just a better rider. So, the more you ride, the more your skills will improve. The more your skills improve the better you will ride. The better you ride, the more you will enjoy yourself. The more you enjoy yourself, the more you will want to ride. The more you ride, the faster you will lose weight. I could go on and on but you get the picture.:thumbsup: Keep riding bother!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm 265# down from 308# and have never taken it easy my bike...or my body. I have not done many drops, but hit 2' jumps, and can bunny hop an 6-7" log at speed. I have NEVER been able to wheelie though....one of my ( many ) flaws I guess.


----------



## JDNM (Sep 3, 2012)

fatguybiking said:


> How many of you super clydes jump and do other skills.


Just this past weekend I was rocketing downhill and was able to cleanly fly over a washed out section in the double track. I did not stop nor have my tape measure but I'd bet the gap in the earth was at least 3 to 4 inches wide. I was wildly pleased with myself!


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

Just look at the big air I get now!


----------



## VTreX1800 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have always weighed between 270 and 315, it took me forever to learn how to do a consistently decent bunny hop, and I'm still not good at wheelies. 

One thing that I found very helpful in learning to get a good hop is by wheeling around very slowly in the driveway or on the grass and trying to pick up my rear wheel. You can apply a LITTLE front break to help get used to the feeling of lifting the rear wheel. Once I got the feeling for it, I started trying to lift it without any brake, just coasting around, focusing on foot position. Once I got used to the feel of how to raise the rear wheel whenever I wanted, I went back to bunny hopping. For a while I was actually getting the rear wheel higher than the front.

I also learned without toe clips, or clip-less peddles, just good ole plain jane pedals. Once I got used to hopping, I tried it with clip-less pedals and all most mashed my tender bits with the seat :blush:

Try hopping small stuff, or riding off small ramps like the video RobbVII posted. I had a perfect stump outside my dorm back in College, it really helped build my confidence! 

Good luck and keep trying!


----------



## alexchannell (Sep 4, 2004)

freighttrain48 said:


> I dont get huge air we need twice the speed for the same air as our little friends!


That's not how physics works. Both go off the same hill at the same speed and you will both get the same air.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

alexchannell said:


> That's not how physics works. Both go off the same hill at the same speed and you will both get the same air.


Sorry pal this is wrong If you weigh 150 and I weigh 300 lbs we are not gonna jump the same distance starting from the same point. First of all the heavier rider will accelerate down the hill to the jump quicker thus hitting the jump with more speed. If both riders went off the same jump the lighter rider will go further look to ski jumping for proof here is a quote from this article Physics Buzz: Winter Olympics Science Notes: Ski Jumping



> Coaches and competitors have found that lighter athletes tend to fly farther, despite the disadvantage that they are slower when coming down the ramp. In recent years, athletes have became thinner, perhaps dangerously so. Some have struggled with anorexia. In response, the International Ski Federation instituted rules aimed at discouraging athletes from competing at low, potentially unhealthy weights.
> 
> Now, athletes with a body mass index below 20 must compete with shorter skis. BMI compares a person's height to their weight, so a jumper the height of 5-foot-8-inch Ammann can weigh no less than 132 pounds, boots and skis included, before incurring this penalty. Doctors generally consider adults over the age of 20 with BMI values below 18.5 to be underweight.


----------



## alexchannell (Sep 4, 2004)

freighttrain48 said:


> Sorry pal this is wrong If you weigh 150 and I weigh 300 lbs we are not gonna jump the same distance starting from the same point. First of all the heavier rider will accelerate down the hill to the jump quicker thus hitting the jump with more speed. If both riders went off the same jump the lighter rider will go further look to ski jumping for proof here is a quote from this article Physics Buzz: Winter Olympics Science Notes: Ski Jumping


Sorry but it doesn't work that way, here is why:
Skiers are travelling at much higher speeds (wind resistance comes into play) and the skies also act as a wing (notice lighter people have to use shorter skies to make it even).
Yes if you want to take wind resistance into the equation, then there may be minute differences, however at the speeds we are going the difference is statistically insignificant.

Play around with this to see for yourself:
Projectile Motion 2.03


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

unlinkata said:


> Virtual Reality has lots of new paths as there is a ton of huge fabric there and each man or woman understands it will likely be there, and internet directories will help you pick the right path with the congested world wide web by using a view to seek out what you are looking for The fact is, on the internet sites are your industry tutorial, or maybe a spouse that may make it easier to find their way beyond the audience and scalp right to get the best on the World Wide Web For the reason that structure in the areas can be very sturdy and internet-based business enterprise internet directories compel the businesses to have placed in most relevant categories, the meaning could be very higher as can rival search engines On the internet internet directories have been kept up to date on bad-credit-payday-loans365 com]bad credit payday loans
> everyday as more companies are staying stated This has brought about production of potent database that once more is often rather essential on the subject of research
> 
> One can possibly go to a new degree of improvement from the many business sites for download for all those consumers There are lots of resources in the market lookup directories toolbox which are incredible to uncover what you long for and although you need it The net internet directories are very easy to use and definately will assist you to effectively choose from various products and services by a variety of critical methods The fact remains, right now experience is transforming at fast rate and a world wide web directory site will give you the modern for the Planet Huge Goal with primary one-way links towards payday-loan-lenders-only24 com]payday loan lenders online
> ...


WTF??? :skep::skep::skep::skep::skep:


----------



## ridethesideline (Jul 12, 2012)

*same boat...but ever vigilant*

I know the feeling here too! I can get the front tire off the ground but am worried the rear suspension is going to shove the seat up my arse on that log in the road. I do platform pedals because I am worried I won't get seperated from my ride if I do take a spill. I'm pretty sure I got a good start knowing when to pedal and when not to brake! I'm gonna just keep riding hard, fast and smart and hope I will pick it up. The wheelie thing I haven't even attempted yet as I won't trust fall with a good friend and there ain't noone on the other side of that Kendal! Have a great day all!

D


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep trying dude. Fat guys can do all of that ****. This vid is me at 285 on my mod bike.

333F5372-C2FA-4FA1-AE74-983710EFD933-32591-00000942D358CCC2.mp4 video by jengelman - Photobucket


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

Cincinnati Kid said:


> Keep trying dude. Fat guys can do all of that ****. This vid is me at 285 on my mod bike.
> 
> 333F5372-C2FA-4FA1-AE74-983710EFD933-32591-00000942D358CCC2.mp4 video by jengelman - Photobucket


Very impressive for a big man, well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Durango65 (May 8, 2006)

Holy Jebus!

Never thought I'd see a fellow big'un do what I just watched. You sir give me hope that one day my big butt can actually ride like those skinny guys in the MTB vids.

Awesome


----------

